# LPG



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

We are intending to set a world record this year with the Hampshire Police Force for the number of historic Police vehicles at an event.

Several of our friends are proposing to travel across from Germany, but one has been declined travel on the Tunnel because he has a LPG conversion. They are not allowed !

Is that the same for MH's either running on LPG or with LPG tanks for the domestics ?

Are bottles treated differently to tanks ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Lpg powering the engine banned

lpg cooking heating ok.

tony


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

GEMMY said:


> Lpg powering the engine banned
> 
> lpg cooking heating ok.
> 
> tony


How does that make sense ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dunno

rules is rules :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

They inspect your domestic gas bottles/tanks to ensure that the cylinder is closed off and also the ball valve on the regulator, to completely isolate the gas so that it can't be used whilst travelling through the tunnel.


----------



## TheSheriff (Dec 15, 2013)

**** said:


> They inspect your domestic gas bottles/tanks to ensure that the cylinder is closed off and also the ball valve on the regulator, to completely isolate the gas so that it can't be used whilst travelling through the tunnel.


So would they allow a vehicle running on LPG to isolate its tank and run on petrol ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No! :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The rules make sense to me as it is easy to verify that the LPG cylinders are turned off at the "port" whereas LPG powered vehicles a) often do not have an isolation valve AFAIK and b) differ so markedly that checking would be a mammoth task.

The LPG for habitation use also takes off the gas from above the liquid, whereas the take-off for LPG powered vehicles takes off liquid AFAIK so a small leak in a pipe would allow liquid to escape and then vaporise into a large cloud of gas - probably with explosive potential consequences.

Those are my opinions ONLY - just my thoughts as to why there are different rules...

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Penquin: The LPG for habitation use also takes off the gas from above the liquid, whereas the take-off for LPG powered vehicles takes off liquid AFAIK so a small leak in a pipe would allow liquid to escape and then vaporise into a large cloud of gas - probably with explosive potential consequences.
> 
> Those are my opinions ONLY - just my thoughts as to why there are different rules...
> 
> Dave


Spot on Dave

Gas leak is bad, liquid leak could be catastrophic.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Leaking petrol is ok then?

Ian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

olley said:


> Leaking petrol is ok then?
> 
> Ian


It's more OK than leaking LPG.

"But not a lot!" :wink:

Both are horrendous compared to nasty smelly old diesel.

:roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

All LPG tanks on cars etc have a manual isolation valve.

All LPG tanks have an electrical valve that isolates the tank from the rest of the system if not turned on.

I suppose that in the event of a catastrophic accident there could be gas release, but my LPG tanks are pressure-tested steel, my 95 litre petrol tank is plastic.

As far as a gas vapour leak VS a liquid leak goes, a liquid leak is pretty obvious by sound alone, a vapour leak not so obvious.

Eventually there will be a review of all this and there will be some changes, possibly to allow LPG-powered vehicles if they are running on petrol, which 99% will do. In that situation there's no real difference between an LPG cylinder in a caravan or motorhome and a car.

All LPG cylinders are fitted with safety valves as well.

Peter


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I understand the problem to be specific to the tunnel ie LPG is heavier than air and will pool in the bottom of the tunnel awaiting a spark whereas petrol vapour will escape/vent,
No problem with LPG on the ferries


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As has already been said "Rules are rules" it matters not if you agree or disagree, neither does it matter if the rEason is logical or not. 

Eurotunnel have the rule and as it's their bat, ball, playground AND rule you have little option :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> I understand the problem to be specific to the tunnel ie LPG is heavier than air and will pool in the bottom of the tunnel awaiting a spark whereas petrol vapour will escape/vent,
> No problem with LPG on the ferries


Petrol vapour is heavier then air, several motorboats have had fires because of this.

Ian


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> As has already been said "Rules are rules" it matters not if you agree or disagree, neither does it matter if the rEason is logical or not.
> 
> Eurotunnel have the rule and as it's their bat, ball, playground AND rule you have little option :roll:


I think it was something that was written into the tunnels operating regulations when they were first drawn up - why? - who knows?

It was probably seen as a "not a big problem" then.

I wonder what the situation would be with a CNG powered car - I can see nothing in the rules about CNG.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_gas_vehicle


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Petrol vapour is heavier then air, several motorboats have had fires because of this."

Do Eurotunnel accept these :?: 

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Petrol Leak:

We drove over where a previous car had leaked petrol back in 1996. Result was they thought it was our car. The systems sounded alarms and we had to evacuate the carriage. Eventually, after great inspection, they agreed our care was safe.

Liquid LPG take of can create a lot of gas vapour as a leak. It is not easy to locate and isolate an liquid take off LPG tank on a car/vehicle.

Gas take of on LPG tanks is easier to isolate if correctly installed. Otherwise, they are not allowed to travel.

There are issues with the inspection of tanks by Eurotunnel staff, but not going into that in an open forum.

TM


----------

